# Black & White Ebony Coaxer/Distress



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is my Distress/Coaxer call. Made from Black & White ebony.

You can play this call real low to loud and in-between. This call make a great hands free coaxer. The back of the tone board is flat to make it easy to hold in your teeth but there is a lip catch on there so you won't spit it out. I use this for bird distress a lot but, it has a very large variety of sounds. I included a few sound files after the photo.

I am asking $25 Shipped. PayPal or Money Order for payment. PM me to purchase.

















Sound files:

View attachment BWCoaxer1.wav


View attachment BWCoaxer2.wav


View attachment BWCoaxer3.wav


View attachment BWCoaxer4.wav
(gotta twirl your tongue to make this sound)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another nice call !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like it !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I love these little calls (I know I have to say that lol). These calls are my most popular also. The fact that you can play with without using your hand is key to me. I can have my hands on the rifle and keep playing the tune they like.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Almost forgot. This is the last I have of this stock. My supplier is out. It might be awhile before I find more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at the piece it's propped on...That is before it has a finish applied to it which soakes in and darkens the surface.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds plausible. Rick uses Tung oil and I think Rare earth may use an CA finish


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Another fine call Rick! Like that wood!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. Indeed the oil will darken the surface a little. Mainly it just makes the wood appear wet. I use teak oil unless I want to build it up then I use tung oil. CA is on the surface so it does not darken the wood. Black and white ebony is more yellow than white.... The name is probably a little decieving


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess this is the first time I am getting to see different calls and they all look great.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful work as usual.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. The coaxer/distress call and horn howlers are my most popular.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Call is sold.


----------

